# VirtualBox issue



## SPlissken (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all

This morning i can't use VirtualBox , when trying to launch WindowXP it tells me

```
RTR3Init failed with rc=-8 (rc=-8)
```
And so, it can not launch WindowXP

VirtualBox version is 3.051-OSE r22900

Any help is welcome.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

With this little input you can't expect any useful output 
What did you do last time you used VirtualBox?
Did you modify some VirtualBox settings related to IO APIC?


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 7, 2010)

Well i don't remember having done something special


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 7, 2010)

Well , i m going to update to last version following this
http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

Right, v3.0 is ancient


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 7, 2010)

After update to last version 3.2.10-OSE it works like a charm 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

You solved it on your own....


----------

